# حصريا برنامج تحويل الملفات من pdf الى word....... Free Pdf Word Converter



## engmmt (23 يوليو 2011)

حصريا برنامج تحويل الملفات من pdf الى word....... Free Pdf Word Converter​ 



Free PDF to Word Converter 4.7​ 






 





 






 


برنامج تحويل الملفات PDF التى يستخدم فيها برنامج ادوبي ريدر او فوكست ريدر 
الى WORD التى يمكنم التعامل معها ونسخ مقاطع منها 
واستخراج اي شئ نريده منها بكل سهولة​ 


================​ 


Free PDF to Word Converter is an excellent application 
that you can use in order to convert PDF to Word format. 
This program is very easy to use. It offers a user friendly
 interface which will allow you to convert your PDF 
files to Word format with a single click. Just drag and drop
 the file into the program and click Convert. 

You can also use an alternative conversion way: 
right click on your PDF file and select a€?
Convert PDF to editable formata€?. Free PDF to 
Converter does very fast and very accurate 
conversions. It will retain all graphics and the 
original layout of your PDFs. It is compatible with 
Windows XP and with Windows Vista and also with
 all versions of Microsoft Office. It includes 
free technical support.​ 










 




Free PDF to Word Converter 4.7
​


----------



## manager* (25 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخ الفاضل، وهل هذا البرنامج صالح حتى مع اللغة العرية؟


----------



## engmmt (28 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير​*


----------

